# Solved: can't remove ctfmon.exe



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

in msconfig ,under startup tab i see an item ctfmon running with command listed as "C:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe " and location listed as "software\microsoft\windows\CurrentVersion\run" not in any HKeys.i know this file is related to microsoft office but i donot have office installed on my system and use open office and hence cannot delete the file.Kindly tell me why it is there and how it can be deleted.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

This should help http://support.microsoft.com/kb/282599

It gives info about ctfmon.exe as well as how to stop it from starting with windows.
Follow the instructions for your version of windows.


----------



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

i have tried the options listed on the webpage and still see an icon listed in msconfig the article says it wont go away.what should i do?


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

You tried the 3 steps for uninstalling it on that page?

That usually works for me....

The article says it won't go away if you try and remove it from msonfig but it will if you follow the 3 steps they have on that page.


----------



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

yes i tried all 3 steps


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Have you un-checked it in msconfig as well as the steps on that page and restarted your computer?

And under task manager (ctrl > alt > delete) is ctfmon.exe under running processes?

Or does it not start with your computer and it's just a leftover entry in msconfig?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear gold_y,
Since you are not using MS Office, you may uninstall ctfmon.exe using a removal tool which you can download from this site. Forgive his English,it's atrocious!http://www.techmixer.com/remove-ctfmonexe-in-windows-with-ctfmon-remover/

As said in any EULA,don't hold me responsible for any damage that may occur in this process!LOL.


----------



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

well i tried restarting the computer that i hadnt earlier and it was still there.also this time when i tried regsvr32.exe /u msimtf.dll.it says dllunregisterServer in msimtf.dll failed and gives a return code0x80004005


----------



## Kathandbrian (Jan 22, 2009)

I can remember when I was using Windows XP that ctfmon.exe was always shown in the Start Up list in MSConfig and I always disabled it. A couple of years ago whilst using a programme called The Ultimate Troubleshooter it recommended that ctfmon.exe should be left on the StartUp list as it was used for Windows Automatic Updates. They did not know why. As I had been having problems with WAU I enabled ctfmon and WAU worked a treat!

Whether this is any help I cannot tell - thought it may have been of interest.


----------



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

well ii have disabled Ctfmon.exe and dont seem to have any problems with it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you ever have MS Office installed on this computer? Keep in mind this file can also be a virus in some cases.


----------



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

i tried to install it on my system once but decided to go with open office instead.i did a partial install and then uninstalled it.then there is this another problem even though i have disabled it in startup items i sometimes see another entry of same name in startup and usually have to delete the registry entry associated with the process to do away with it although the first 1 always stays.I cant give the exact location of this other entry right now as i didnt note it down but i dont know how it gets created on my system.i use avast home edition and there seems to be no problem and the scan comes clean.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know what version of Office it was but here's a more recent article about Office 2003. If it wasn't Office 2003 then don't proceed:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/823586

If you're comfortable doing the suggested registry changes, I recommend that you create a back up of the registry first so you can restore it if something goes wrong.

Please go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following and then click OK:

*regedit /e c:\registrybackup.reg*

It won't appear to be doing anything and that's normal. Your mouse pointer may turn to an hour glass for a minute.

When it no longer has the hour glass, check in your C drive to be sure you have a file called* registrybackup.reg *before going ahead with the changes in the artile.

Let us know how it goes please.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I read somewhere that it should have system32 in its directory. If not, then it may be a virus.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It should be in the System32 directory but even the malware version can install itself there.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If all else fails, have a look at Autoruns; http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx It will list all startup entries and give you the option of disabling or deleting them. Be sure to read all the instructions carefully, it is the Registry that is being amended!

If you do try it, make sure the 'Hide Signed Microsoft Entries' option in unchecked under the 'Options' tab (I think it is by default) then prepare to be amazed by the amount of stuff that is autoloading!


----------



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

Dear Cookiegal
well i had a old computer that had a legal copy of office 2000 still installed and i installed partially on my system but like i said earlier i decided to go with open office instead.so i am not going with what the article on office 2003 suggested like you advised.

and about autorun togg i used the software mentioned,deleted ctfmon.exe and do not find it mentioned there anymore.would deleting the entries with image path as "File not found" have any effect on my system?also it says something about a yahoo tool bar which i dont want.Should i delete it?? 

By the way thanks a lot


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I have only used Autoruns to disable a few startups, which gives me the option to reverse the change if anything unexpected happens. I assume that, if the delete option is used, the change is permanent and so would have to be very carefully considered.

It is possible to backup the whole Registry with programs like ERUNT so that it could be restored if anything went wrong (always assuming that whatever was deleted didn't stop the computer from booting!) 

I have ignored my 'File not found' entries on the assumption that they are examples of sloppy uninstallers failing to do their job properly, but I have no idea if that is correct.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you try this?

Go to Control Panel - Regional and Language Options - Languages - Details - Settings - Advanced and then check Turn Off All Text Services.


----------



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

dear cookiegal,
i have removed the entry with the software that togg suggested and have it listed no more in my registry.though the problem seems to be of a different nature now read last and second last post for more details.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

gold_y said:


> Dear Cookiegal
> well i had a old computer that had a legal copy of office 2000 still installed and i installed partially on my system but like i said earlier i decided to go with open office instead.so i am not going with what the article on office 2003 suggested like you advised.
> 
> and about autorun togg i used the software mentioned,deleted ctfmon.exe and do not find it mentioned there anymore.would deleting the entries with image path as "File not found" have any effect on my system?also it says something about a yahoo tool bar which i dont want.Should i delete it??
> ...


What is the full path of the registry key you're referring to here?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Cookiegal,

I'm not sure if this is what you want to know, but Autoruns locates ctfmon.exe (CTF Loader) here, (HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run), in my XP Home computer, with the 'c\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe' path.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

gold_y said:


> well ii have disabled Ctfmon.exe and dont seem to have any problems with it.


Dear gold_y,
In the quoted post of yours above, you seemed to say that all's fine. May i know what's the additonal problem you are facing or do you just want to know why Ctfmon.exe, got installed in the first place?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm not sure what problem remains either. 

gold_y, please clarify what you need assistance with for us.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TOGG said:


> Cookiegal,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what you want to know, but Autoruns locates ctfmon.exe (CTF Loader) here, (HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run), in my XP Home computer, with the 'c\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe' path.


Yes, thanks.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I assume the OP is wondering about the 'File not found' entries shown by Autoruns, plus the reference to a Yahoo toolbar.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I wouldn't just delete them without first verifying what program they are associated with and if the file is really missing. I'm sure the program is reliable but sometimes files can be indicated as missing in some programs, like HijackThis, when in fact they are not missing.

As for the Yahoo Toolbar, if it's listed in Add/Remove Programs then uninstall it that way.


----------



## gold_y (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you very much.sorry for the delay was out so could not answer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

